
Ask HN: Bank Recommendation for new SaaS biz? - bsbechtel
I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for a banking solution for a new SaaS company. I&#x27;m specifically curious about Simple, but also am looking for any solution that could handle 100% of the business electronically&#x2F;online (or close to it). Being able to access the account and conduct transactions outside the US is a big plus as well. Thanks!
======
jeffmould
I am almost positive that Simple does not support business accounts currently.
I am not aware of any "online-only" bank that supports business accounts.

------
bsbechtel
For those who come across this post as future reference - Stripe Atlas is
working to fill the niche I described above. They work with Silicon Valley
Bank, and will also incorporate your business+a few other administrative
services.

